
Brain region discovered that only processes spoken, not written words - laurex
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190321163609.htm
======
vorg
> if a patient in the study saw the word 'hippopotamus' written on a piece of
> paper, they could identify a hippopotamus in flashcards. But when that
> patient heard someone say 'hippopotamus,' they could not point to the
> picture of the animal

It's obvious the written word and the spoken word are stored separately in the
brain. I remember once following a sign at a zoo which said "Hippo ---> ", and
when we got there someone said "Wow, look at dat potamus!"

------
zunzun
I have never understood psychotic or schizophrenic people to have said, "The
text I read in my head told me to do it!"

